# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Figura ne monitor spostohet majtas dhe poshte

## Colonel4ever

Pershendetje!
Kam nje pc HP Compaq 8100 Elite, monitor Acer 22", Windows 10. Kur une zgjedh NATIVE RESOLUTION (1680-1050) qe eshte OPTIMALE me MONITORIN figura me xhvendoset ne te majte dhe poshte duke krijuar ne te djathte te tij nje rrip te zi 2-3 cm si dhe lart nje rrip 1 cm. Kam provuar disa menyra por e kam te pamundur ta rregulloj.
Ka ndonje qe mund te me ndihmoj???
Faleminderit.

----------


## Akuamarini

Shiko kete vidio ndoshta ta zgjedhe problemin
Ndoshta kabllot qe lidhen me Monitorin shikoje

----------

